# Our festive feline crew



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

Our 4 cats are absolutely fascinated by our Christmas tree and they spend the entire holiday season hanging out around it, so I finally decided to get a few pictures today!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Love your kitties.....Abby doesn't look happy wearing hat and scarf (even if you added it after taking her picture)


----------



## Cowtown (Sep 23, 2009)

I LOVE the 3rd pic down! Also your orange kitty looks JUST like my Cheeto!


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

Cowtown said:


> I LOVE the 3rd pic down! Also your orange kitty looks JUST like my Cheeto!


Eddie is definitely our most photogenic cat. The other ones won't stay still long enough for us to get a good picture! Abby was trying to play with the camera strap the entire time I was taking her pictures!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Aw you have some pretty kitties!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I love all the pictures and my fifteen year old cat Samantha says MEOW MEOW At your guys on the screen. She even put her paw on the screen.


----------



## ilovemydogs (Jan 22, 2009)

That is a lovely kitty crew you have there! I used to have a white cat that looked just like yours.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

What a nice looking kitty herd. Black, white, orange tabby and gray?

they don't try to unwrap christmas presents or play with the ornaments?

At least some of my presents show evidence that someone (or someones) played with them before I delivered them to the recipients and the satin balls can really make a mess after a couple of cats start in on them.:uhoh:

It all fits in with a joyous season IMO.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

coppers-mom said:


> What a nice looking kitty herd. Black, white, orange tabby and gray?
> 
> they don't try to unwrap christmas presents or play with the ornaments?
> 
> ...


Thanks! We do love all of their different colors. Abby (the black one) is a Maine **** and Eddie (the gray one) is a Russian Blue. Eddie will be a year old on Valentine's Day. We think that Scooter (orange) may have a tiny bit of Maine **** in him, but we're not entirely sure. Bailey, the white one, is the oldest at 6. We have had all of them since they were little kittens, except for Abby, who we adopted from the shelter when she was a year old after our old cat, Max, passed away last year.

They are actually very good with the tree and all of the presents. They occasionally will knock some of the bottom ornaments off of the tree, but they have only done that once or twice so far this year. They do love to sleep under the tree, although that has been getting harder for them to do as it keeps filling up with presents!


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

LOL - I love how we always dress up our dogs in silly decorations for Christmas - but you totally know better than to try that with the kitties!! MUCH easier to put them on after the picture is taken


----------



## redhare (Mar 12, 2008)

What sweet kitties! Ours don't bother the tree either, and one loves to sleep under it only when it is lit.


----------

